
Scrumblr: Agile Sprintboard Using Node.js + Websockets - aliasaria
https://github.com/aliasaria/scrumblr
======
sawyer
One suggestion, I find it very difficult to follow when other people are
zooming the notes in and out; maybe the note zoom level should be client
specific, not shared.

~~~
aliasaria
yeah i noticed people doing that too but my guess is that it's mainly on the
demo site -- in a real team hopefully your peers won't be jerks.

------
Vivtek
This kind of stuff is just blowing my mind this week. Also I love how the
whiteboard shows traces of not-quite-erased stuff.

~~~
Lennie
How about OpenGL* in the browser ?:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSSf_umjOgU>

Or many, many other new features in browsers:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFmuNApHFec>

How about some multitouch ?:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL2dwXa1_gw>

* a subset of OpenGL called ES and in browser land called WebGL.

------
rudle
This is awesome.

Any plans to expose an API? This would help rescue teams that are stuck in
jira or trac.

------
cal5k
Ali, how the hell did you find time to do this while still running Well.ca?

You truly are a machine ;-)

~~~
aliasaria
weekends!

------
evangineer
Hmm, this could be an online replacement for the various PersonalKanbans I
have setup.

------
swanson
This is sweet. I've had a similar idea for this on my side-project list for a
while.

------
jcblitz
Think I found a new full screen app for my secondary monitor.

------
anand
this is pretty amazing. i love how you've maintained the power & simplicity of
a physical whiteboard.

~~~
aliasaria
thanks!

------
orenmazor
this is gorgeous.

my coworkers are turning this into a stickie-moving-war game.

